
Cloud Firewall: Google Cloud Armor vs. AWS WAF vs. Cloudflare WAF - Elect2
https://www.chooseacloud.com/waf
======
snug
Cloudflare WAF is only available on the $20/Pro plan

~~~
Elect2
It is available for Free plan too, with DDOS protection, 1 rate limiting rules
and 5,000 ip rules.

